# Connecting overflow



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

What is the best way to connect my flex tubing to my overflow? I put the tubing in the bottom of the overflow and tried using silicone but it still leaks alittle bit. Any other ideas/pieces I can buy so it doesen't leak? Thanks.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> What is the best way to connect my flex tubing to my overflow? I put the tubing in the bottom of the overflow and tried using silicone but it still leaks alittle bit. Any other ideas/pieces I can buy so it doesen't leak? Thanks.
> [snapback]1197097[/snapback]​


Make sure you get the right sized hose. The hose should go over the prefilter tube and not the other way around. When you find the right size, I would seal it with PVC cement.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

The prefilter tub does not stick out from the bottom of the hole. My hose fits into the bottom of the prefilter hole.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> My overflow doesen't have anything at the bottom of it, just a hole. Then the tube fits up into the whole, do I need an adapter or something?
> [snapback]1197162[/snapback]​


Yes, you need the proper fittings. You should go to home depot and bring your prefilter with you and match the proper fitting onto the prefilter. Also, make sure you also get an O ring to stop the water from leaking.

I've attached some pictures of what I'm talking about.

Male fitting
View attachment 76734

Female fitting
View attachment 76735

O rings
View attachment 76736


Hope that helps you


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I have all of those. The overflow came as one whole complete.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> I have all of those. The overflow came as one whole complete.
> [snapback]1197184[/snapback]​


Oh ok, so now you just need to fit everything into place. The male fitting should go on the inside of the prefilter along with an O ring and the female would connect to the male fitting from the outside. The hose should connect snugly onto the bottom of the female fitting. You should add PVC cement onto the outside of the female fitting and the inside of the hose and let it dry completely.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

So the hose should fit into the female fitting? My overflow came with two O rings, do I use both?


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Also, what's the best way to start the syphon? I've been told to put a piece of small tube through the middle of the U tube and then suck up the water... is that the easiest way? Thanks.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> So the hose should fit into the female fitting? My overflow came with two O rings, do I use both?
> [snapback]1197237[/snapback]​


The hose should fit around the female fitting. Yes, you should use both of the O rings.



MissionHockey said:


> Also, what's the best way to start the syphon? I've been told to put a piece of small tube through the middle of the U tube and then suck up the water... is that the easiest way? Thanks.
> [snapback]1197239[/snapback]​


Yup, that's how it's done.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

pics of your overflow would help, as there are a few different ways to fit them!


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I put a smaller piece of hose half ways through the U tube and tried to suck the water through. However, no water came up through the U tube. Am I doing this wrong?


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

It looks like your overflow box is too low. Try raising it. Can you post a picture of how the overflow box looks from the front of the tank.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I raised the box so the water is just at the top of the overflow box allowing it to end the top. Still doesen't want to start a syphon.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I've got to work at 2:00 and it's 1:38 here so please leave me any advice. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Your water level is too low. Your whole overflow box should be under water or exactly at the level of the tank water before you begin your siphon.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> I've got to work at 2:00 and it's 1:38 here so please leave me any advice. Thanks for all the help.
> [snapback]1197779[/snapback]​


If you have to go to work, I suggest that you finish setting everything up when you return home form work. Therefore you can keep an eye on everything to make sure everything is running properly.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I filled the tank almost completely. I tried again but wasn't able to begin the syphon. Here is a pic of what the tank looks like now. Sorry it is so dark.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

the water level and the overflow box should be at the same level, so that the water can overflow into the box when the siphon starts. 
Here's a link to a article that may assist you better
Click Me


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Is my overflow setup correctly? It seems like when I had it setup incorrectly I was able to get a siphon going.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> Is my overflow setup correctly? It seems like when I had it setup incorrectly I was able to get a siphon going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see any holes in the PVC pipe that holds up the sponge. If there are no holes in it, water can't pass through.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

That's how the overflow came when I purchased it. I thought the water entered the pipe through the top of the PVC pipe.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> That's how the overflow came when I purchased it. I thought the water entered the pipe through the top of the PVC pipe.
> [snapback]1199376[/snapback]​


Just remove it than and put the spone over the male fitting(That's how I placed mines) or you can cut the PVC in half. 
I know all this might seem complicated at first, but once you understand how everything works, it'll be very simple. 
I was confused like hell when I got my first wet dry and had a hell of a time figuring everything out and now all the wet drys that I set up are a piece of cake.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

What do you think my best best is? Cutting the PVC in half? I don't understand why they would sell me a overflow box that wasn't all ready to go.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> What do you think my best best is? Cutting the PVC in half? I don't understand why they would sell my a overflow box that wasn't all ready to go.
> [snapback]1199403[/snapback]​


try getting a siphon going without the PVC pipe and if you do, you know where your problem lies. 
Also, remember that you should have water in the prefilter also.

Edit: Actually, you should still be able to get a siphon going eventhough the pipe is too long. I don't understand why you're not able to get a siphon going. Maybe you're not sucking the air out of the U tube hard enough. Just keep messing with it and you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I just took out the PVC pipe and it FINALLY worked. Thanks a bunch for all of your help... I REALLY apprectiate it.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> I just took out the PVC pipe and it FINALLY worked. Thanks a bunch for all of your help... I REALLY apprectiate it.
> [snapback]1199414[/snapback]​











No problem man. I knew you would get it working. I"m just glad I could help.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm glad I was able to find someone that had enough patientce to help me out. I have a game later tonight, not sure if I should leave it on or not. What do you think? I have to leave in about two hours, if it's running okay should I leave it?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> I'm glad I was able to find someone that had enough patientce to help me out. I have a game later tonight, not sure if I should leave it on or not. What do you think? I have to leave in about two hours, if it's running okay should I leave it?
> [snapback]1199432[/snapback]​


Make sure the tubes are sung and make sure nothing is leaking and you're good to go. The only thing I would worry about is the tube slipping off the female fitting because I had that happen to me before. That's why I recommended PVC cement. if your hose was a screw on hose than you're all set.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

The hose fits into the female connector pretty tight. Not sure if this was the same way with yours... I should cement it just incase. Don't want to take any chances. One last question, how full should the sump be? Thanks.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

The water level in the sump should be a tad bit below the egg crate.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I have one more question. The submersible pump in my 10 gallon sump is a Sedra 5000.

http://www.fishsupply.com/cgi-bin/f2/commo...BZZ/SPKSP-05000

I'm not sure if the water level in my sump is suppose to stay the same at all times. However, it seems as if the water going into the sump is getting pumped out way too quickly. Because of this, the water in my sump is always pretty low and I can hear the pump kind of gurgulling for water. When the water is alittle higher in my sump, I can't really hear the pump. Is my pump too powerful? Should I return mine and get a new one? What do you recommend?


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

MissionHockey said:


> I have one more question. The submersible pump in my 10 gallon sump is a Sedra 5000.
> 
> http://www.fishsupply.com/cgi-bin/f2/commo...BZZ/SPKSP-05000
> 
> ...


The pump should be rated at the same or slightly higher than your overflow. I say sligtly higher due to the fact that your pumps flow is reduced as the head pressure is increased. Usually pump flow is rated at 0ft of head. If your pump has to move water 3-4ft vetically thats about 3-4ft of head. Due you know what your overflow is rated for? Oh and sorry if its already been listed I just kinda skimmed your post.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MissionHockey said:


> I have one more question. The submersible pump in my 10 gallon sump is a Sedra 5000.
> 
> http://www.fishsupply.com/cgi-bin/f2/commo...BZZ/SPKSP-05000
> 
> ...


Your pump should handle less GPH than your overflow.

There are two possibilites that I can think of here...

Your pump is pumping faster than your overflow can handle and therefore is emptying out your sump before more water can be returned. If this is the case you either need to increase the length of the return pipe to slow it down a bit, or put in a valve to slow it down. OR you could buy and overflow that can handle a larger flow.

The other possibility is that your overflow is sat too high in your tank, and isnt getting enough water until the pump as emptied most of your sump out. Check your overflow is always under the water level somewhat, and if not lower it a little and see how that helps.


----------

